# TheraBand Blue



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

My mom recently had surgery on her knee and her physical therapist gave her some theraBand Blue, I noticied it sitting around and asked if I could have it, she galdly gave it to me. I noticed that it signifficantly thinner than my regular TBG, has anyone had any experience with theraband blue if so what is a good band set up for it (length, width etc) i like to shoot on the more powerful side, thanks for the input


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would recommend cutting multiple strips, say 25-20mm taper at whatever your preferred length is. Make at least 8 of these.

Then try singles, doubles, triples & quads. Experiment and see what works best for you.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I would recommend cutting multiple strips, say 25-20mm taper at whatever your preferred length is. Make at least 8 of these.
> 
> Then try singles, doubles, triples & quads. Experiment and see what works best for you.


thank you


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

try watching mr torstens video on making butterfly bandsets. i did before and i like them a lot. here is the link.




hope this helps








Daniel


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Daniel J said:


> try watching mr torstens video on making butterfly bandsets. i did before and i like them a lot. here is the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> My mom recently had surgery on her knee and her physical therapist gave her some theraBand Blue, I noticied it sitting around and asked if I could have it, she galdly gave it to me. I noticed that it signifficantly thinner than my regular TBG, has anyone had any experience with theraband blue if so what is a good band set up for it (length, width etc) i like to shoot on the more powerful side, thanks for the input


its much much less powerful, but you can compensate for that by multiple layers or wider bands.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Doesnt have the torque of gold, but amo matched to a longer cut properly is very fast! I have great band life with blue also!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

bullseyeben! said:


> Doesnt have the torque of gold, but amo matched to a longer cut properly is very fast! I have great band life with blue also!


How is its torque any different if folded or layered in strips?


----------

